# Questions re: turning a cigar box into a humidor



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

I picked up a box of Gurkha Genghis Khans last week. I'm thinking about turning this wicked looking treasure chest into a humidor. The shop I got it at gave me enough sheets of cedar to line the inside of it, and a couple (1/4"?) panels to make a lip to seal it. 

The problem is, the panels he gave me aren't long enough to cover the front and back with one piece. Baciscally I'd have to butt two pieces together to span them, leaving a potential gap. I'm thinking I should just pony up a little cash and buy a piece big enough to cover them in a solid strip. Thoughts?

Also, what kind of glue should I use to line the inside of the box with the cedar sheets, and apply the lip?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My concern would be in the seal.
I know of a couple that tried it
NO LUCK.....................


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

If you do decide to try and line it and seal it go with a TiteBond (2 or 3) they are subseptable to moisture and around foods.


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

You are not supposed to use any glue whatsoever. You are supposed to cut the cedar tight enough that it is a friction fit and not glue or fasten any of it. This allows for it to move when the moisture content changes in the cedar. It also does not present any foreign substance or smells to the humidor. I have made quite a few humidors and have never glued or fastened any cedar. I just fit it all extremely tight. Tight to the point of having to take the butt of the hammer and tap it into place. Do not tap too hard it could dent the cedar. This may be hard to do if you are not very experienced in woodworking. However if you feel confident and want to give it a try get some bigger pieces of cedar so you do not have to butt joint any and fit it nice and tight. When doing the lip it should be done from the bottom going up as well do not do it from the top down. If it is done from the top down the seal over time will go bad because the cedar will warp. Good luck with what ever you decide and take some pics if you tackle the project.


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

I was trying to keep the inner dimensions unchanged since there is a false bottom that would have been a perfect place to stash a humidifier. Looks like that idea is out the door. 

V, what thickness of cedar do you recommend? Any soureces you recommend getting it from? I have very little wood working experience, short of building the wall that my fish tank is in, so all advice is appreciated.


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

I almost always use 1/4 in. thick spanish cedar. 3/8 is fine too but is overkill for a smaller humidor. That would just be taking up precious space for cigars. 1/8 in. would be too thin and move too much. As for sources there are many on the internet with prices changing quite often. Your best bet would be to figure out if you had a local place that had exotic wood or could get it. The shipping costs on wood are expensive because of weight and odd sizes. I would tell you where I got mine from last time but I have not ordered any off the Internet for over a year and do not remember exactly what site it was from. I know for a fact rockler has some on their website but it is expensive. If you have a woodcraft located near you they carry it in stock and you could get some from there but it can be expensive there also. Hope I could help some if you have any more questions I will do my best to answer.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

The seal on the lid could be achieved easily using insulating foam tape of the kind you use for windows and doors. Not pretty but it works.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

hm..
glad i came across this... Been thinking of making an old end table into a humidor. Everything i found online about making a humidor said to glue the cedar into place. 

also to be careful about the cedar because if it saps you will possibly ruin some nice cigars..

guess now i know.


----------

